# John Deere F 935 Weight



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

Hi 
I recently purchased a JD F935 with a PTO driven 72 in. mower deck. I didn't get a manual with it so i don't know how much it weighs. I need to know the weight so i can purchase a trailer to haul it. I'd prefer to buy a trailer that is rated close to the actual weight of the machine. Hope someone out there can help me out. Thanks
ripper


----------

